# Audio measuration software



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi to all,
I bought the MP-1r-KIT Acoustical measurement kit from the european site ISEMCON.

Now I need a PC software ...

What are the best on the net?

there is some FREE good software?

I've to say that I'm an absolutely newbie about audio measuration and it's very important to me to find some tutorial or similar ...

thank you so much for any help.

actarus


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. The REW Software here should meet your needs quite well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LSJ HOME THEATER (Oct 9, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. The REW Software here should meet your needs quite well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks alot HTS


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

actarusfleed said:


> Hi to all,
> I bought the MP-1r-KIT Acoustical measurement kit from the european site ISEMCON.
> 
> Now I need a PC software ...
> ...


Welcome actarus, 
Nice mic kit. I use REW with a Radio Shack analog SPL meter and it does a good job. Once you get it setup it's easy to do measurements. Analysising them is intuitive to operate. Checkout Nyal Mellor's (Acoustic Frontiers) 
"Acoustical Measurement Standards for Stereo Listening Room" on analysis interpretation. Its an easy read at only 33 pages. http://bit.ly/vrRJZm

What are you planning to measure? I suppose I should ask first, what about the sound don't you like? (which lead you to do measurements). Or are you just curious to see what's happening in your space?


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

HionHiFi said:


> Welcome actarus...What are you planning to measure?


Thank you all for the wonderfull welcome!

I'm planning to measure my Home Cinema system ... I whant to know how works the calibration system of my ampli.

Following your suggestion I've downloaded and installed REW and I've start to read the included doc.
I've some question for you:

*1)* Imagine that I whant only to allign the SoundPressureLevels (in terms of VOLUME)of my 5 speakers ... For this use do you think that my mic (MP-1r-KIT) is inappropriate? I need forcedly an SPL meter?

I ask this because I've read this:



> Alternatively, a microphone (with preamplifier to produce line level) may be used to make measurements, but an SPL meter is still required to provide a reference SPL figure against which to calibrate REW's SPL display. For full range measurements a calibrated microphone is necessary for accurate results.


*2)* How I've to understand if my PC's internal sound card is unusable to do good measuraments?



> Note that most PC and laptop mic inputs are NOT suitable and should not be used (they have too much gain and most suffer from high noise levels and limited bandwidth).


REW has a test to know this?

*3)*Do you think that some other systems can create a good "transfer function" without the sweep measurament? I ask this because I've seen an ADA-trinnov TEQ processor that perform the calibration taking measuraments with the "pink noise" signal ...
May be it's four-head microphone works better with "pink noise"?

thank you so much,
actarus


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Hy guys ...
I've made too many stupid questions?
:gulp:
or I've choose the wrong forum section for my questions?

:huh:

actarus


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

actarusfleed said:


> Hy guys ...
> I've made too many stupid questions?
> :gulp:
> or I've choose the wrong forum section for my questions?
> ...


I've had many of the same questions but didn't ask. 

It seems as though as long as your sound card has a line in (called microphone jack on my sound card) to connect your SPL to and a headphones jack to connect a cable that goes to your AVR, the sound card will work after you use the REW software to calibrate the sound card.

I am not using a microphone as I'm only using a radio shack digital SPL meter.

If you're interested, I have a thread called REW JPEG with questions and graphs. You're welcome to PM me and ask questions. I'm not an expert, but I have been able (I think!) to struggle through the process and get some valid measurements.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

actarusfleed said:


> *1)* Imagine that I whant only to allign the SoundPressureLevels (in terms of VOLUME)of my 5 speakers ... For this use do you think that my mic (MP-1r-KIT) is inappropriate? I need forcedly an SPL meter?
> As I understand it, you only need an SPL meter during calibration. Not for normal measurements. Looking at the information on the MP-1r it looks like it does not have an SPL function so you will need an SPL meter for calibration. Again, more knowledgeable guys may offer better info on this topic.
> 
> *2)* How I've to understand if my PC's internal sound card is unusable to do good measuraments?
> ...


Answers inline...


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Hy guys ,
here my first misuration-calibration of my laptop internal sound card:










what do you think? it's usable? or I need a dedicated sound card?

thank you.
actarus


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry...

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/calib1.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

actarus


----------

